# What is the best shampoo to use?



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I have been using Johnson's baby wash to give Snoopy his bath's as thats what the vet said to use. But I've noticed that Snoopy has dander and is itching alot. His coat doesn't look that good either, unless I brush it alot it looks all frizzy and I am thinking that its the shampoo. So I want to change shampoo's. What kind of shampoo's would you guys recommend?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Durb check out a good premium dog shampoo so as not to dry out that soft puppy hair. I use Miracle Coat and love it.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks! I'll stop by the pet store this weekend and get some.  Would anyone else recommend anything else in case the pet store doesn't have miracle coat?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I use Micro tec...Its a hypoallergenic shampoo cause having a wire haired terrier they tend to have allergies.
https://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=5442 Puddles doesnt have allegies now, But I was told this will keep her in check


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

I use Episoothe. I find it really good and gentle on their skin as the pH is balanced for dogs.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I like the products from #1 All Systems generally, but I don't think you'll find it in the pet stores. I get my products from dog shows, but you can order it online as well.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I would get an oatmeal shampoo and conditioner for dogs of course


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Ironically, the baby shampoo you're using is very drying to skin and coat. I order online because pet shampoos available retail are rediculously expensive. I use EQyss Micro-Tek and Premiere Shampoos, and many of their other products as well. EQyss has their own web site, but I usually buy from KvVet Supply because they don't charge for shipping (and are frequently less money)! Orders placed online usually arrive within 3 days.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

If you can't find any of the products previously mentioned, Kenic also makes great shampoos that are soap and detergent free. They come in a wide variety of formulas and are not that expensive. Kenic also has moisturizing sprays you can use between baths. 

Solid Gold also makes a great shampoo.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Just about any shampoo that's designed for dogs will be better than baby shampoo.

I use a dog shampoo and conditioner by Arm & Hammer (yes, the makers of baking soda) I got at Target, and can't really imagine him being any softer or silkier. I also bathe him very infrequently - usually once every couple months - or as needed if he gets dirty or smells too doggy.

Now, if he had any kind of skin problem, I'd look into something higher end for him. But he does well on it, just like *my* hair does best with Suave over the pricier shampoos.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Just about any shampoo that's designed for dogs will be better than baby shampoo.


Yep!

I usually use Biogroom from Petedge. However, if I'm ever at a dog show I'll usually pick up some Ring 5 shampoo. Their color enhancing shampoos are awesome (Black Out, Burnished Bronze and White Out). It makes our white dogs glow white, our black dogs shiny pitch black and our red dogs very rich colored.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I just use any puppy shampoo.


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2007)

Always use oatmeal shampoo. It's good for the skin and helps shedding. It's an awsome conditioner and some brands are safe for dogs with sensitive skin and allergies.


----------



## Vinnysgirl (Sep 5, 2007)

I use an oatmeal/aloe shampoo on my girls! I only bathe them once or twice a month. They get rough in the yard and can get dirty pretty quick. I was using a puppy/adult dog flea and tick for a while and it wasn't good for either one and was un-necessary as I have them on Advantix.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I've used a few, the first being BioGroom. It was okay, but it's not impressed me half as much as EarthBath products.

It's ridiculously expensive for doggy shampoo, (runs me around $20 a bottle, a bottle lasts 6 months though, bathing often) but it's really worth it in my opinion. Great smells and it *really* leaves their coat looking great. Not just "waxing" it up and coating it to make it soft and shiny.

The smell lasts over a week with my guys, even through swimming in the lake. It's "earth healthy" as well


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Coming from a Dog Groomer, I will always advise against using any people shampoos on our animal friends; they are not ph balanced for our pets, and often contain more chemicals than their delicate skin and coats can handle. 

If you want a 'cheap' but good solution, and from the looks of it your pooch is a long haired dog, go with Mane and Tail shampoo and conditioner. You can find these at your local walmart, and they are great products. You can dilute them both to about 10 to 1 as well, so you get even more for your dollar. 

I am currently using TheraPet shampoos on my client's dogs\cats, and I am so far very pleased with these; but I am not sure if these are at all available to the 'general public' in most areas. 

Lambert Kay has some really good shampoos as well; their Oatmeal and Baking Soda shampoo smells GLORIOUS!!!Lol!!! It also cleanses well and helps improve those dry skin and coats. 

One key to helping the dog 'smell better' is to allow him to soak for a while in his shampoo and conditioner(if you are using one); if you are conditioning, it really can help to leave a slight amount in when you rinse, as there will be a bit more protection there for the coat, and skin between baths. You don't want the coat super slimy, but just a bit slippery still, if you choose to leave some conditioner in. Or with most conditioners, if you mix them say 32\1, then spray a bit on and rub into the coat before drying, they are fine as 'leave ins'. Lambert Kay has a really good smelling conditioner...the fresh essence one; it conditions really well, and it does leave the coat smelling nice even after it is dry. 

If you are worried about 'smell' between baths, as well, you can get some doggy colonges; Lambert Kay, again, has some really good ones, as does Crazy dog. Go to your local PetCo, and you should find a whole bunch of types to choose from. Alot of these will also have conditioners in them; the Crazy Dog ones are designed for that purpose; to condition, and help you comb out matts.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

The best is OxyDex. The vet gave us the bottle and we used it on star and he came out soft and clean and dander free. We now buy it for him and it works well. You can get yours at the vet, its around the same price as most shampoos.


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

I use Dr. Bronner's Peppermint Soap (liquid) to wash my dogs, my cat, and myself. I buy it by the gallon for around $30. I often bathe my dogs outside and it is important to me to not pollute the soil and water with detergents and chemicals. I started using this soap 10 years ago and I still love it, except for the wacky religious stuff on the bottle - although it does provide interesting bathroom reading


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I got some anti-itch shampoo by pet relief as Snoopy was itching alot and now he smells alot better and the itching has gone down alot!


----------

